# Dubai or Abu Dubai??? Where to live????



## happyhour (Aug 11, 2008)

Another question...sorry..

My husband has been offered a great job in Dubai. he will be based for the first 9 months in Abu Dubai and then back to the Dubai office. We can choose pretty much where we want to live. We can choose a 3 bed villa either in Abu Dubai or Dubai.

We have never been to either place and therefore feel pretty clueless about picking the right area. We are a family with 2 children (son nearly 1 and son just turned 4). I would like to be able to go to toddler groups and make friends with people who are in the same boat. It is important to me that my eldest son makes new friends with kids that he will potentially be going to school with out there.

At the moment we live in a big house with, a huge garden which is very rural, no neighbours, quiet and wonderful so as you can imagine this is going to be a huge change for all of us.

Please can you let me know what the main differences are in the 2 places, will we get a better villa in Abu Dubai, Will I make lots of friends in Abu Dubai etc

Such huge deceisions we are making at the moment.....

Thanks once again.


----------



## Maz25 (Jul 6, 2008)

On the best of days, the commute from Dubai to Abu Dhabi will take you a minimum of 2 hrs!!! Personally, I would advise that you live in Abu Dhabi for the first 9 months (you'll probably have to sign a lease for 12 months or do a short term rental, though this will cost more!) and then move to Dubai once your husband relocates. The commute would otherwise kill you!

REnt in Abu Dhabi is typicaly higher than in Dubai smply because demand exceeds supply. Your choice of location would depend on how close your husband wants to be to his office, how far he is willing to travel, your budget, whether your son will be going to school - will you have access to a car to drive him to school, etc. I would advise that your husband liaise with his employers about the areas that are close to his office - my employer is helping me sort out accommodation and has gladly offered some pointers about the areas that I should be looking at!

Dubai is more westernised compared to Abu Dhabi but a lot of people still prefer Abu Dhabi. Depending on where you choose to live, you need to invest in a copy of either DUbai or Abu Dhabi Explorer. THere are loads of young mums around, so you should have no trouble meeting other mums.

Refer to Dubai residential property - Dubai accommodation, villas, homes, apartments in Dubai, UAE for sale and rent with Better Homes for accommodation - it will give you an idea of the typical accommodation available in both Dubai and Abu Dhabi, what the building looks like as well as cost.

Sorry I couldn't be of more help. Just arrived in Dubai myself and still trying to get my bearing!


----------



## ihatejam (May 9, 2008)

I think you mean Abu Dhabi - if not, then ignore what I'm saying below...

From what I'm told, finding accomodation in Abu Dhabi is like finding a needle in a stack of needles. Finding something Dubai is much easier and you have more variety as to the type of accomodation. Prices vary hugely - so you'd probably want to know if there's a ceiling to what the company'd pay for a villa.

Another consideration is finding schools in the vicinity of your new home (check that the local schools have spaces by calling them up - as they're likely to not have spaces due to the amount of people flocking to Dubai every day) and also your home's proximity to your husband's workplace. 

Looking at a map of the UAE - the distance between Abu Dhabi and Dubai may look deceptively small, but facing the traffic from Abu Dhabi to Dubai and back on a daily basis can be a nightmare. 

Through doing the school run (and other school events) you're bound to make friends. Remember most people you come across will be expats like yourself and so you'll have loads in common from the get go.

hope that helps ---




happyhour said:


> Another question...sorry..
> 
> My husband has been offered a great job in Dubai. he will be based for the first 9 months in Abu Dubai and then back to the Dubai office. We can choose pretty much where we want to live. We can choose a 3 bed villa either in Abu Dubai or Dubai.
> 
> ...


----------



## happyhour (Aug 11, 2008)

Thank you both so much for your help and advice.

My husband's employers to be have said that it is a 40 minute drive to the site each way so I alarmed to hear that it will take around 2 hrs.

I think maybe the best thing to do is to live in Dubai from day 1 so the children have a base where they can build a new life and make new friends. My son will be starting school Sept 2009 so hopefully this will not be too much of a problem.

The company have said that they will pay for a 3 bed villa and our boys schooling until they are 18. Maybe we should be asking them what rental price they are willing to pay each month.

Thanks again. Happyhour!


----------



## sgilli3 (Mar 23, 2008)

Hi,
I personally prefer Abu Dhabi over Dubai ...BUT, there is a real shortage of villas, and housing in general in Abu Dhabi.

You would be better choosing something in Dubai, and having your husband commute for those 9 months. (depending on where you chose to live in Dubai, his trip will be anywhere from 45 mins- 1 1/2 hours each way).- longer if there has been any accidents.

There are certainly more schools/nurseries to chose from In Dubai.

As for a huge garden and rural area...yes, you will be be in for a shock.

There are many mum/tot groups in Dubai, as well as things such as baby music classes, swimming lessons, coffee mornings etc.

The areas to live in will depend a lot on what the companies budget is for the housing allowance.
One of the last housing areas as you leave Dubai- on the way to Abu Dhabi is The Green Community. Its lovely, and has some great park areas and pols, and also has has a school and nursery.
Its not a cheap area though, so again, where you end up living, may be dictated by budget.


----------



## happyhour (Aug 11, 2008)

Great advice.

The Green Community?? Can I find lots of information this on the internet??


----------



## hari (Jul 12, 2008)

In my view Dubai is a better place to live. I drive in the morning from Shahama( half an hour drive from Abudhabi on the way to Dubai) to Dubai. Upto Trade centre round about it is exactly 1 hour after that depends on the traffic blocks. Evening also you can reach Abudhabi within 90 minutes from Tradecentre roundabout. If you are travelling from Dubai to Abudhabi in the morning and return in the evening you will be in big traffic and require more than 2 hours.


----------



## sgilli3 (Mar 23, 2008)

happyhour said:


> Great advice.
> 
> The Green Community?? Can I find lots of information this on the internet??



Here is a link
Green Community - Where living comes naturally

Also, mke sure you have amounts written into your contact for housing etc. So many companies promise things such as schooling for 5 years (for ex), but that may mean only 20,000 dhs for each year, for 5 years.

If your employer is saying that it will be a 3 bed, find out what they are willing to pay for a 3 bed ( at least a min of 240,000 in some areas, and price goes up each year).
Some of the 3 bed villas in Green Community will cost a MIN 300,000 dhs a year, paid upfront.


----------

